# Information on 3M Heat Shield Film?



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

I remember reading a thread about this product but cannot remember where. Is this (or another) a good product to add under the roof of a cab tractor to help with keeping the cab cool? Or is there a better, thicker insulating product out there? I am not keen about tinting the windows. Tried it once and did not like it since I use my tractor after dark often. Any ideas to help keep the heat out is appreciated. The application is on a Kubota M9000. It has a good but not great A/C system that has been checked out and seems to be doing all it can. It gets really hot and humid in middle TN. Thanks,


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Not sure about a insulation but they do make a clear window film that is suppose to reflect the heat like tinted windows do just without the tint.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Here is a fella who insulated his Kubota roof. Not a 3M product, but it is a reflective type which is what you'd probably want to try.

https://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/customization/232800-little-extra-cab-insulation.html


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

https://www.amazon.com/Double-Bubble-Reflective-Foil-Insulation/dp/B07G63TCQM/ref=sr_1_8?crid=8JHWJQYV2ZLJ&keywords=double+bubble+wrap+insulation&qid=1552942791&s=gateway&sprefix=Double+wrap+bubble+ins%2Caps%2C173&sr=8-8

Regards, Mike


----------



## hcriddle (Jul 5, 2014)

I looked at ceramic window tint a couple of weeks ago. It is clear and reflects heat better than the tint I put on my truck which is much darker. I use mine after dark quite often also and I am thinking of going this route. It is expensive though. They said about $1000 to do the whole cab. I can save several hundred if I remove all the glass for them though. They have to custom cut everything to fit the tractors. Its not as great an idea while it is 60 degrees but when it is 100 in august I will be kicking myself if I don't do it now.

Buddy


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

Vol said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Double-Bubble-Reflective-Foil-Insulation/dp/B07G63TCQM/ref=sr_1_8?crid=8JHWJQYV2ZLJ&keywords=double+bubble+wrap+insulation&qid=1552942791&s=gateway&sprefix=Double+wrap+bubble+ins%2Caps%2C173&sr=8-8
> 
> Regards, Mike


That looks like a roll of insulation I just used under a new metal roof for a side shed addition. I have lots left so I will try it. Do you think this is an application where multiple layers would help if there is space?


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Fella near me put that chrome bumper tape on the outside of his cab roof on his JD reflecting the sun away, he says it will freeze you out of the cab now! It sure gets your attention on sunny days!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

dvcochran said:


> That looks like a roll of insulation I just used under a new metal roof for a side shed addition. I have lots left so I will try it. Do you think this is an application where multiple layers would help if there is space?


I don't think it could hurt.

Regards, Mike


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

That stuff Mike posted might work well and a couple layers would be cheap enough, a couple cans of spray glue and it might stay up for a good while, heck tape some to the outside roof also...


----------

